# Hello!



## amorfiniluigi82 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello from Italy , my name Luigi old 39 year, my English school Language.

Thank you and Good morning.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Luigi!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Luigi!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! It is good to have you here Luigi.

Cheers


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Welcome . I've been 39 , 31 times now.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

hello. welcome


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Sir!

Rich


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Luigi... What a great name! I always wanted to know someone named Luigi..

Welcome to this forum. I hope you find a home here.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome from Georgia (USA) Luigi, glad to have you.

Darrell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

welcome to the forum


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

